# Verkaufe Radeon R9 290 Gigabyte Winforce OC mit 17 Monaten Restgarantie!



## Typhalt (2. Juni 2015)

Servus Leute,  

biete hier meine R9 290 Windforce OC von Gigabyte zum Verkauf an.  Die wurde  im November 2014 gekauft und ist nur sehr wenig im Einsatz gewesen.  Karte wird verkauft mir originalen Karton und natürlich mit Rechnung!  Die Karte hat noch 17 Monate Garantie!  
Abholung wird bevorzugt! Versand erfolgt nur gegen Vorkasse und zzgl. Versandkosten für den Versicherten Versand!   
Preis: 240€ 

Hier die technischen Daten zur Karte:  

GPU Modell:     Radeon R9 290 
Edition:     Windforce 3X OC 
Codename:     Hawaii Pro 
Schnittstelle:     PCIe 3.0 x16 
GPU Anzahl:     Single GPU 
GPU Takt:     1040MHz 
Shader Model:     5.0 
Anzahl der Streamprozessoren:     2560 Einheiten 
Fertigungsprozess:     28nm 
Grösse des Grafikspeichers:     4096MB 
Grafikspeichertyp:     GDDR5 
Grafikspeicher Taktfrequenz:     1250Mhz (5000MHz GDDR5) 
Grafikspeicher Anbindung:     512Bit 
Direct X Version:     12.0 
OpenGL Version:     4.3 
Kühlung der Grafikkarte:     Aktiv 
Stromversorgung:     1x 6pin + 1x 8pin 
Max. Stromverbrauch:     250W 
Grafikkarten Bauform:     Dual Slot 
Verpackung:     Retail 
Besonderheiten:     7.1 Audiocontroller, AMD Avivo HD, AMD CrossFire X,  AMD CrossFire X 2-Way, AMD CrossFire X 4-Way, AMD Eyefinity, AMD GCN,  AMD HD3D, AMD Mantle, AMD PowerPlay, AMD PowerTune, AMD TrueAudio,  QuadHD/4K/UHDTV Support, ZeroCore Power


----------



## Typhalt (3. Juni 2015)

Ist Verkauft!


----------

